# Boss V Plow not lifting.... today of all days!



## doster's lawn & (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had my Boss V plow just over 2 years. I've never used it till last week. I put an hour of use on it on slush and now that I finally have 2" of snow, the darned thing won't lift! It has a hard time with extending the wings out enough to get them even/flat.

I checked the fluid once I did get the wings leveled out and fluid is fine. Aaannnnnd ..... that's about the extent of my mechanical abilities with this plow. 

I'm sure the electrical connections are good, because the motor is still running. Through the process of elimination, looking at the Troubleshooting guide, I would think it has to be the LIFT solenoid valve.

What the heck is a lift solenoid valve and where might that be?? Who would get parts to me quickly!? I need pictures with an arrow pointing it out. Boss website has a picture, but there are no arrows available to educate me on what I am looking at.

The plow appears to have been built well, but following a breakdown after 1 partial plow leaves me unimpressed....

Thanks for any help!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/msc04082.pdf

Page 19

Not using it is harder on it than using it. After sitting 2 years it does not surprise me that you have problems. 
Be certain that the 13 pin connection is clean greased and plugged all the way in. 
Where is ZONE 7A


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Did you put the plow in Float mode by holding the down button until it turns red?

Are the lock pins in the out position?

I've done both this season, you just have to back up and think about what your doing. Go and watch the Boss plow install video on Youtube, it only takes two minutes and you might figure out that one little thing your not doing right.

Michael


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to check the the fluid while in the v position.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;1750631 said:


> Need to check the the fluid while in the v position.


Yep start here.


----------



## doster's lawn & (Dec 18, 2008)

Which V? Wings tucked in or wings out in "push mode"?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

doster's lawn &;1751420 said:


> Which V? Wings tucked in or wings out in "push mode"?


Wings tucked in and plow down


----------



## doster's lawn & (Dec 18, 2008)

I do recall now that this had given me some warning signs prior to now. A few weeks ago, The left wing didn't want to extend out. I messed with it a bit more and it still continued to be weak. It seems like the right wing began to be affected along with the left, but it still seemed to lift the plow just fine. 3 nights ago when i plowed with it, it seemed a bit sluggish extending the wings, but seemed to lift the plow just fine. However, last night when I initially lifted it is when it seemed to take a long time to pick it up. Now it doesn't want to lift it more than an inch.

I did check fluid with wings in and down as I normally had done. I just thought that I had been doing it wrong all along after reading to check it straight in the boss manual. Level was good both times. btw, There are no leaks in the hoses.

Maxwell, would the motor not run with the 13 pin connected? The motor runs. Zone 7A, where I'm located is Northwest TN.

Cowboy, I did put it in float mode. I double-tapped on the down button till light went red, yes. It's been re-installed on the truck since early December though. It has worked well during transport.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes it will but the solenoids will not work, so the plow will not move.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The pins in the 13 pin connector can also get pushed back in so they will not make contact.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

What's the temperature there, you could have ice in your fluid reservoir.


----------



## doster's lawn & (Dec 18, 2008)

Max, The 13 pin is just fine. They're all up and are making contact.

Hegart, It's been in the singles, teens and twenties Fah. We'll be above freezing today in the upper 30's. I never would've guessed water would be in the fluid tank. Is there a product to prevent water from being in there or get the water out while not damaging the pump components?

I did talk to a local hydraulics mechanic and said the best way to tell if it's the Lift solenoid valve (As listed in the Troubleshooting guide in the Boss Owners Manual or as Boss lists it in their parts diagram "Coil Valve"), is to see if the hose line pulsates as the lift button is pressed. If it doesn't, then it's likely the solenoid. Or a different way is to remove the correlating hose. If fluid squirts out when the lift button is pressed, then you know it's the solenoid valve aka coil valve.

Here's a Link if anyone in the future has this same problem:
http://www.bossplow.com/support/part-search/drawing/6624#drawing=
6752 Simply click on the part for the name of the part and part #.

The Boss dealer parts guy said that there are more solenoid/coil valves ($25) that goes bad compared to the valve cartg. ($66). So this sounds like the solenoid is my problem. 2 are on the way!

Thanks for taking the time to help!


----------

